# 45 degree elbows no longer meet code?



## Jfk4th (Jan 29, 2010)

I am trying to sell some Class A chimney pipe and double wall interior elbows, etc and a guy emailed me from Pennsylvania and said 45 degree elbows no longer meet code. True? False?


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you sure you don't mean 90 degree elbows?  45 seems awfully tight... I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2010)

never heard of that one before


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 29, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Are you sure you don't mean 90 degree elbows?  45 seems awfully tight... I don't think I've ever seen one.



What?

http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5SP-8645


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2010)

What type of pipe? No 45's are sold for class A, but ok for connector pipe.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 29, 2010)

compliments of simpson:

http://www.duravent.com/docs/bulletins/2008/45_elbows_product_bulletin.pdf

45-Degree Elbows are NOT Allowed in U.S. All-Fuel Chimney Systems
The Issues
• A 45-degree elbow in any U.S. all-fuel chimney installation does not comply with UL 103, the standard for factory-built
chimneys in the U.S.
• A 45-degree elbow in any U.S. all-fuel chimney installation does not comply with the International Building Code.
• The language of NFPA 211 can no longer be used to justify 45-degree elbows because the International Building Code requires
factory-built chimneys to comply with UL 103.
• Building inspectors, especially in International Building Code jurisdictions, should be aware of the applicable governing
documents and not allow chimney installations with 45-degree elbows.
• In the event of chimney fires, homeowners, inspectors and fire/casualty insurers should be aware of non-compliant
installations.
• Distributors, dealers, and installers can be held liable for providing or installing non-compliant components. Chimney
manufacturers do not have authority to override these governing documents.


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 29, 2010)

OK I'll explain more  and we can all breath easy ;-) 

I am selling Class A chimney pipe and 45's double wall interior stove pipe, so 45 degree double wall pipe is still OK


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting how the image I had in mind was of pipe with a much more acute angle (less than a right angle, or 90 degrees); the linked image is what I'd consider an obtuse angle and more in the range of 135 degrees.   I couldn't imagine why you'd need an angle tighter than 90 degrees, lol, and I could understand why something like that wouldn't be "to code", lol.


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 29, 2010)

You lost me...maybe I didn't get enough sleep I guess.. :roll: 
The picture of 
http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5SP-8645
looks more like 135 degrees, not 45 to you?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 29, 2010)

Why, I don't know, but apparently the degree of bend is measured from vertical.  That is, think of clock hands at 6:00, then measure degrees from vertical as the minute hand moves forward: first 30 degrees, then 45, then 90, etc.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 29, 2010)

How an angle is measured really does depend on the point of origination.  I work with fabric and cut bias binding for cording on slipcovers and upholstery.  Bias is always 45 degrees to the grain of any woven fabric.  I also do a lot of stencil work and geometric layouts on floorcloths.  It all involves geometry and again, it's a question of perspective.  

I learned something new today.  So it won't be a "wasted day"!  Thanks.


----------



## chad101 (Jan 29, 2010)

whoooa! Maybe I'm *not * understanding this correctly...

So my install is not up to code?


----------



## raybonz (Jan 29, 2010)

chad101 said:
			
		

> whoooa! Maybe I'm *not * understanding this correctly...
> 
> So my install is not up to code?



That looks like it would restrict the exhaust with 2 close 90's.. I would think 2-45's would be much less restriction and also make the stovepipe sturdier and easier to clean..

My 2 cents,
Ray


----------



## Archie (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm curious too. Sounds like 45 is a no go inside the chimney, but OK for connector, like from the stove to the chimney pipe.


----------



## fossil (Jan 29, 2010)

Archie said:
			
		

> I'm curious too. Sounds like 45 is a no go inside the chimney, but OK for connector, like from the stove to the chimney pipe.



Exactly.  45° elbows are no longer approved for *Class A chimney *installation.  No problem in single-wall or double-wall connector pipe (stovepipe).  For Class A, you can buy 15° elbows & 30° elbows, but not 45°'s.  Rick


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I guess this post was not too bad then to do overall

I originally wanted only to ask if 45's for connector pipe was still up to code but thanks to you guys additional info was given for the Class A chimney pipe.  Thanks again   to all and I am sorry if I initially confused people when I said Class A chimney pipe and elbows in the same sentence.

I am hoping to get a little bit of money for the the 3 sections of 3 foot Class A chimney pipe, my double wall 45's connector pipe, and my adjustable double pipe, Plus I have roof brackets too.  I hate to get rid of this but it just sitting in my garage taking up space and I can't find any use for it.  I am charging a cheap price for each item so hopefully I will get rid of this fairly quickly


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 30, 2010)

can those 2 x 90s be adjusted into 2 x 45s...might allow bwtter positioning foe the stove in the pic.

cass


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 31, 2010)

chad101 said:
			
		

> whoooa! Maybe I'm *not * understanding this correctly...
> 
> So my install is not up to code?



Pipe looks legal I guess, but why? 45 elbows would be a lot better.

Also, side clearances on the right looks pretty small, does that meet specs for that stove?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 31, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> chad101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would offset with tow 15 degree elbows.

In my former home I had to offset the class A pipe with two 45 degree elbows.  5 years later I sold the house and built my current one.  At some point within that 5 years, the 45 degree elbows were taken off the market but I had the chimney inspected by a WETT certified sweep before I sold the house and there was no mention of the 45 degree elbows.  I'm guessing they were grandfathered in.

On my current home I only needed a small offset so a pair of 15's did the trick.


----------

